# KDS Detailing presents Ferrari 360 F1 GTB Gold detail package and G Techniq coatings.



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

*Hi Guy's

The next instalment from KDS detailing is a Ferrari 360 GTB F1 in red.

This was a new customer to KDS that was recommended to me by the owner of these cars below*.​
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=177383

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=199059

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=199155

And owns the first car (Audi A8 black) on this thread.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=157396

This gold detail service was carried out over a 5 week period which included a full service / inspection of the car and wheel refurbishment too.

Price menu 
http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/price_menu.phtml

The car is question was new to the owner, but he did have the full documentation and pervious invoices for work carried out to the car.

The car was dropped off with a list of too do's and the owner said to carry out what's needed.

So the list was ,

Detail package 
Long life coatings 
Leather scuff correction
Wheel refurbishment
Dent removal 
Stone chip touch in 
Windscreen replacement 
Engine service and inspection

To the before pictures

The dents



















Stone chips










Well this one is a bit bigger that a stone chip , more like a garage / garden wall scuff.



















Burn through on bumper










Various Swirls on bodywork























































Poor finish from pervious paint work .























































Dry paint finish





































More paintwork scuffs



















The wheels before





































Seat bolster wear and tear .










Engine bay before




























A few during pictures

Midway through the stone chip correction



















A couple of random durings














































The engine service and vehicle inspection next, 
The car has had FULL service history from main dealerships at a big outlay to keep the car peak running condition. 
I Asked the owner to scan and email over the history with receipts so I could establish what was needed for parts and type of service was due. 
It was a full inspection but not belts they are due the next service. 
You would imagine that for a car that's had a service every year with some costing 4k , then 1.5k and then 2k and so on that all will be fine once I get to work on the service.

Firstly as its an inspection service I removed the lower engine under tray / diffuser .

There are a couple of drain holes for changing fluids without removing under / tray diffuser, but this was more than just fluid change.





































Under tray diffuser removed



















Engine under tray removed and ready for cleaning, I always like to remove and clean under trays on all cars , this helps any future leaks to be found earlier on .























































All cleaned



















Dressed with plastic dressing




























The service parts



















I really was shocked to find that this 2003 registration car still had its original Air filters










This was also the case for the spark plugs , also confirmed by the invoices and service history.

Nice new air filters




























Service done its time to get back to the vehicle's wheels

Now if you followed my older threads you will most likely know that we are based on the same estate as Lepsons alloy wheel refurbishment.

www.lepsons.com
We have work together for many years , and currently turning around 200 sets per year with them. 
I have viewed a couple of threads on here over last few years that a few disappointed customers . 
My Views on Lepsons . 
Been in business for near on 20 years ,
Turning over around 800 wheels per week , you do the maths per month / per year . 
The vast amount of wheels they transform every day (125 per day) to only find one or two not absolutely delighted is in a way great testimonial alone . 
The percentages are so low that it would be even 1% unhappy. 
I have actually seen a wheel or two that's been returned (of course not all) , and us detailing OCD type guys are going to be extremely hard to please ,and 99% of the general public would be happy with what "us" are moaning about IMHO . 
I am in the lepsons building nearly everyday , if you were lucky enough to visit them I will say that you would very impressed with the cleanliness and how state of art their equipment is . 
In fact my brand new BMW wheels (CSL wheels) made by BBS one of the best known in the business for quality had poor finish with see through paint showing primer , well they don't know that lepsons have refurbed them .

I have choose these wheels to show more of the process (not all the processes)to highlight the quality of the refurbishment .

Remember the wheels before




























Some of the during of the wheels

After wheels have been disassembled (tyres removed , split into 2 parts) then place in strip tank over night to remove all the layers of paint to look like this



















Then the wheels after being washed down degreased , are bead blast to remove any corrosion ,

On split rims like these wheels the bolt holes are plugged throughout the process to keep them clean. 



























Entering bead blast machine










After bead blast



















This gives the alloy surface the cleanest and strongest bond for the powder coat primer to key to.




























The centres after same process














































The powder coat primer , nice smooth finish lack of orange peel, key to good finished results




























Outer rim paint diamond cut the lacquered




































The wheels are paint as in the picture above , these gives the most even flat finish across the face and spokes .

The inner rim painted





































Here are the wheels finished fitted with tyres ready to go back on car .









































































After the car was machine corrected we had the drivers side bolster to correct . 
We had been waiting weeks for a new windscreen to come from the Ferrari factory and be delivered to the windscreen company .

The car was nearly ready for collection and the owner ready to take out his pride and joy now looking and running much better.

When we get a phone call that the screen had arrived just as we had finished . 
A day of phone calls from us and the owner trying to get the screen fitted at KDS was to no hope , so we had to watch a Ferrari nearly all completed drive off to a local windscreen company .

It returned a couple of days later with only a small amount of damage to the paint as seen here
































































So back to machine correction and light refinement to make the paint al good again .

The car was fully covered with G techniq coatings on all surfaces 
G techniq c1 
G techniq C4 
G techniq C5
G techniq I1 
G techniq L1
G techniq g1
For an REAL life test on this coatings ( G techniq C1 / G techniq C2 and g techniq G1) then keep an eye on our long term test here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=240677

So here are the finished photos enjoy .






























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Many thanks for taking the time to read this latest thread from KDS , 
please fire away with comments and questions .

Kelly

Www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Stunning turnaround...was in a bit of a state by the looks of it...hope it stays looking like this now.


----------



## Legacy (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow fantastic turnaround!

You really saved the car!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great turnaround Kelly on a great car.

Kev


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*fezza*

Proof that you do get what you pay for:thumb: Though i must confess, for me, the 360 is not a patch on its predecessor.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That was one poor condition Ferrari before you started Kelly! 

Superb transformation on the car and thanks for the insight into the refurbishment stages and quality of work conducted by Lepson's! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning, simply stunning


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Totally amazing.....


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks good Kelly!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work as ever.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

not much beter in life than a shiny red ferrari!! :argie:

looks great, another job well done!!

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

Stunning as usual Kelly


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks for making the in-progress pictures of the wheel refurb, very interesting!

(scnr: nice rimjob )


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Superb work, love your turn arounds


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

well what to say?Usual great high standard of work.Ferrari ain't bad either


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

another fantastic write up
car looks amazing now


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely stunning results, ad love to see a thread on the stonechip repair procedure!.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

amazing work as usual, definatly the best at what you do imo


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate, looks mint now.


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Now that's red! Good work.


----------



## JimG (Sep 16, 2011)

couped said:


> Absolutely stunning results, ad love to see a thread on the stonechip repair procedure!.


Me too!! I love the "in progress" shots. I like to see what products and kit you choose.

Great work, I'm saving my pennies! :thumb:


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Amazing work! can't believe someone with a car like that would leave it in that state


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks so nice and glassy!!! How many costs of C1 went on that car?


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

that was one very abused ferrari! this is detailing plus - a (hopefully) once-in-a-lifetime service to bring a tired car back to box fresh. 

there's a real centre of excellence down there in gillingham - pitta for many owners to get to but top notch on every front - wheel refurb, leather recolour, re-paint, paint refinishing, general detailing and, most importantly(!), surface protection :lol:


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Seriously good work and great write up well done :thumb:


----------



## gtechpete (Aug 16, 2010)

Very impressive Kelly!

Really brought that car back to life, hats off to you mate. :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Your work never ceases to amaze me, Kelly.

Stunning transformation and it certainly doesn't look like a almost 10-year-old car. The paint looks amazing as do the wheels.:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As always Kelly, outstanding work and an enjoyable write up ..


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks stunning! Was heavily abused in the befores and its been given a new lease of life! Wheel refurb is a top job too!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I always make a drink before having a read up of your post Kelly, and they never disappoint mate.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

What can you say Stunning turn around and wheels refurd paint work has fantastic finish how long did the wheels take to get all done to that high standard, thansk for sharing


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work and a stunning finish 

It looks better than the day it left Maranello :thumb:


----------



## Sander (Apr 1, 2011)

How did you remove the scuff marks / kerbing on the wheels?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Sander said:


> How did you remove the scuff marks / kerbing on the wheels?


The wheels were refurbished by Lepson's as advised in the Thread. 

Alan W


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

StevieM3 said:


> Stunning turnaround...was in a bit of a state by the looks of it...hope it stays looking like this now.





Legacy said:


> Wow fantastic turnaround!
> 
> You really saved the car!





spursfan said:


> Great turnaround Kelly on a great car.
> 
> Kev





President Swirl said:


> Proof that you do get what you pay for:thumb: Though i must confess, for me, the 360 is not a patch on its predecessor.


i know where your coming from , i would buy a 355 myself .

been thinking about selling my 2 cars (tvr and M3) as i dont use them at all , and keep thinking that i could justify a 355 sitting in the workshop , and viewing it as a piece of art , but this means me starting all over again with a new car purchase



Alan W said:


> That was one poor condition Ferrari before you started Kelly!
> 
> Superb transformation on the car and thanks for the insight into the refurbishment stages and quality of work conducted by Lepson's! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W





stangalang said:


> Stunning, simply stunning





David Proctor said:


> Totally amazing.....





JJ_ said:


> Looks good Kelly!





Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work as ever.


Thanks guys :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> not much beter in life than a shiny red ferrari!! :argie:
> 
> looks great, another job well done!!
> 
> :thumb:





*Hampshire Detailer* said:


> Stunning as usual Kelly





cheffi said:


> thanks for making the in-progress pictures of the wheel refurb, very interesting!
> 
> (scnr: nice rimjob )





Mark M said:


> Superb work, love your turn arounds





Tom_watts said:


> well what to say?Usual great high standard of work.Ferrari ain't bad either





dazzyb said:


> another fantastic write up
> car looks amazing now





couped said:


> Absolutely stunning results, ad love to see a thread on the stonechip repair procedure!.





Dan3.2 said:


> amazing work as usual, definatly the best at what you do imo





DMH-01 said:


> Stunning work there mate, looks mint now.





matzagrin said:


> Now that's red! Good work.


Thanks guys :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

JimG said:


> Me too!! I love the "in progress" shots. I like to see what products and kit you choose.
> 
> Great work, I'm saving my pennies! :thumb:


Will try and add a stone chip repair guide to one of my threads :thumb:



Michael_McL said:


> Amazing work! can't believe someone with a car like that would leave it in that state





type[r]+ said:


> Looks so nice and glassy!!! How many costs of C1 went on that car?


just One , got a car on test with one and two coats of C1 on to see if there is any gains.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=240677

not heard of any gains but would like to see for myself :thumb:



fizzle86 said:


> Seriously good work and great write up well done :thumb:





GTechPete said:


> Very impressive Kelly!
> 
> Really brought that car back to life, hats off to you mate. :thumb:





hotwaxxx said:


> Your work never ceases to amaze me, Kelly.
> 
> Stunning transformation and it certainly doesn't look like a almost 10-year-old car. The paint looks amazing as do the wheels.:thumb:





dooka said:


> As always Kelly, outstanding work and an enjoyable write up ..





JBirchy said:


> Looks stunning! Was heavily abused in the befores and its been given a new lease of life! Wheel refurb is a top job too!





Mad Ad said:


> I always make a drink before having a read up of your post Kelly, and they never disappoint mate.


thanks guys

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

gtechrob said:


> that was one very abused ferrari! this is detailing plus - a (hopefully) once-in-a-lifetime service to bring a tired car back to box fresh.
> 
> there's a real centre of excellence down there in gillingham - pitta for many owners to get to but top notch on every front - wheel refurb, leather recolour, re-paint, paint refinishing, general detailing and, most importantly(!), surface protection :lol:


thanks Rob :thumb:

Never thought it was a pain to get to us , i can be on M25 in 15-20 minutes , and in south london just over an hour , gatwick in an hour too .

BUT had two customers drop off their cars this saturday both taking hours , due to sat nav taking them through many main towns on rush hour which will take ages .

Going to add a note/warning on new KDS website (when live) and map showing how easy and direct we are if you take the correct roads .

Also tell customers when booking to look at map etc .

When leaving KDS if you take left , then left , then left all within 500 yards your now on main dual carriage way to M25 and missing all traffic and towns , it does not get any easier than that .

HTH kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## hooley (Nov 10, 2010)

Lovely Wet Gloss Red. Quality of wheel refurb looks fantastic too. I'm hoping to get my wheels up to Lepsons in the Spring as I have seen plenty of happy customers on here. :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> What can you say Stunning turn around and wheels refurd paint work has fantastic finish how long did the wheels take to get all done to that high standard, thansk for sharing


wheels are from 2-7 day turn around , they refurb upto 800 wheels a week .

The average timescale is 3 day turn around from dropping off to collecting

HTH

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

speechless again. Great job KDS!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning work..the finish is amazing..


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

WOW ! thats all i can say Kev


----------



## A3AUDI (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome car


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Very impressive!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

another fantastic job


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

GlynRS2 said:


> Superb work and a stunning finish
> 
> It looks better than the day it left Maranello :thumb:


thanks



Sander said:


> How did you remove the scuff marks / kerbing on the wheels?





Alan W said:


> The wheels were refurbished by Lepson's as advised in the Thread.
> 
> Alan W


Arrh thanks Alan :thumb:



hooley said:


> Lovely Wet Gloss Red. Quality of wheel refurb looks fantastic too. I'm hoping to get my wheels up to Lepsons in the Spring as I have seen plenty of happy customers on here. :thumb:


Yep been very very happy with the finish and outcome everytime ,

marc (heavenly) and Paul (miracle) use lepson too for their customers cars too , that alone is a good advert for lepsons :thumb:



UCD said:


> speechless again. Great job KDS!





tonyy said:


> Stunning work..the finish is amazing..





thedonji said:


> WOW ! thats all i can say Kev





A3AUDI said:


> Awesome car





Ali said:


> Very impressive!





wish wash said:


> another fantastic job


Thanks guys

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

stunning work


----------



## remagel2507 (May 2, 2011)

Absolutely stunning I cant ever recall seeing a 360 on the road with those wheels , pretty shocking that air filters had been left that long though


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

So a year had pasted and the car was back in for curbing damage on one wheel this time (not all four) , service / mot and some paintwork .

The owner had slight grazed the rear bumper and passenger front wheel arch.

First this is the second car recently that we have applied C1 (old c1) too around a year ago that we have painted recently and on both we noticed the beading was still present but reduced from the day applied, so good strong clean down was in hand to get the car ready for re-paint of areas.

after the strong clean the beading was much stronger :thumb:

Then while sanding down the area's damaged we noticed the paint was slight more difficult to actually sand down.

ONE of the cars had been fully repainted by use last year so know well what its like to sand down.

Anyway to the quick update of the areas painted and the product for LSP's .

As the car had C1 on before and working well , we went for the normal KDS Gtechniq package of C1+ first then Exo the next day .
































































And after paint work






















































































































Any questions please feel free to ask

kelly


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

That is just stunning Kelly.

All that needs to be said is WOW !!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

That's almost not detailing, it's more like reconstructive surgery! Stunning stuff :thumb:


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

Gissa job !


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Incredible outcome, love Your work :argie:.


----------

